
Cuphead will use 15,000 hand drawn frames of animation - elfalfa
http://www.redbull.com/en/games/stories/1331758042492/cuphead-xbox-one-interview
======
hellbanner
This account seems like it was created to post redbull.com stories, and the HN
title doesn't match the title of the article.. however, the 15,000 frames is a
core part of the article's focus and I think hackers would find this
interesting.

~~~
Pyxl101
In my opinion this post is suited to HN, but not the other (mods for fallout
4). HN isn't a general-interest gaming forum, but I have to say this article
was pretty interesting. It went into depth on the creators, what aesthetic
they're trying to achieve and how they're going about it, and enough
background about the genre, video game pastiches of 1930s cartoons. From the
previews it looks like they've achieved a surprisingly authentic look.

Regarding the art, the blur and out-of-focus effects go too far. I never saw
1930s cartoons with as much text going in and out of frame as the text in that
demo video. It's a step beyond charming. I hope they scale it back for
release.

~~~
hellbanner
You should mention this to the developers! I remember 1930s cartoons having
less disruptive visuals as that, too. That said this is an impressive
undertaking and the animation does look incredibly fluid. Hoping they make a
great game and do well.

~~~
Pyxl101
I don't know the best way to get in touch with them. Besides, hopefully
they've gotten this feedback already. If Microsoft execs are reviewing the
game, they will certainly get feedback.

------
Patrick_Devine
I'm ridiculously excited about this game and don't really mind the
astroturfing. The animation is just crazy awesome.

------
serpentor
Okay, so at 30 frames per second, 500 seconds of animation, so... less than 10
minutes?

~~~
gosub
Well, an important element of old style animation was the heavy reuse of
frames and poses.

------
885895
Won't the extreme similarity to Disney cause problems?

